
Ask HN: If you didn't know it, how would you learn Front-end today? - mjurczyk
As a developer with a bit over 5 years experience, I am sometimes asked by my friends about starting their own Front-end career. Where do you begin? What is an outdated knowledge, and what important? How do you write code that is at least close to being &quot;production-ready&quot; these days?<p>That questions asked about Java are a little simpler for me - &quot;Take this book, this one and this. Here are the patterns, just remember these from this book. You&#x27;ll learn the rest on the way.&quot; - few months later this person can be seen sitting as a Junior&#x2F;Med in some software company. These languages do change, quite a lot, but Front-end is a bit more ... in a hurry - and learning from books does not work for it at all.<p>Even though Angular and React got most shares of the up-to-date production stack, Front-end environment is still not really settled.
When I google &quot;javascript tutorial&quot;, it takes only about 12 pages until I first hear about anything related to ES6. 
&quot;Modules?&quot; - &quot;Not this time, mate. But we&#x27;ve got this cool quiz that you can finish and get a JavaScript certificate!&quot;
&quot;When was your guide last updated?&quot; - &quot;1996, but javascript didn&#x27;t change even a bit, trust us on that! Also, would you like to obtain a FREE JavaScript certificate?&quot;
&quot;React, Angu...&quot; - &quot;Shhh, there, a certificate for your eager spirit!&quot;<p>When I was learning JavaScript a bit of time ago, there was only jQuery. And RequireJS. And that was pretty much all you needed. Today, new frameworks appear daily. It is not an easy path for a newcomer, when they have to learn at least 2-3 of these frameworks to even get started. And there seems to be no single, intuitive and reliable source to learn the basics from.<p>tl;dr;<p>Do you know any quality online tutorial that provide actual introductory knowledge of the current Front-end stack, in a beginners&#x27;-friendly form? (Vanilla, React or Angular, common tools like Webpack, ESlint, transpilers, maybe a bit about handling asynchronous code)
======
ColinWright
I started to address this very issue, but I couldn't get anyone interested in
the idea, so it got so far and no further. You might be interested in skimming
what I did:

[http://www.penzba.co.uk/cgi-
bin/ModWebProg.py?FullStackDevel...](http://www.penzba.co.uk/cgi-
bin/ModWebProg.py?FullStackDeveloper)

[http://www.penzba.co.uk/cgi-
bin/ModWebProg.py?FrontendWebFra...](http://www.penzba.co.uk/cgi-
bin/ModWebProg.py?FrontendWebFramework)

It's a wiki, so people could actually record there the things they learn, and
this could turn into a valuable resource, but at the moment there's not really
that much there.

------
kirankn
Elm is a language you may want to check out. [http://elm-lang.org](http://elm-
lang.org)

